# Mein Server freezed einfach :( [Solved]

## ConiKost

Nabend!

Ich habe ein sehr sehr seltsames Problem hier.

Heute ist es wieder passiert! Vormittag ist mein Server komplett gefrezed wieder ... also alles tot ... nur noch ein Reset hilft.

Leider kann ich in den Logs darauf überhaupt nicht finden ...

Hier ein Auszug vor dem Freeze

```
Apr 10 15:30:04 BlackBox snmpd[9421]: Received SNMP packet(s) from UDP: [127.0.0.1]:33176

Apr 10 15:35:04 BlackBox snmpd[9421]: Received SNMP packet(s) from UDP: [127.0.0.1]:33177

Apr 10 15:39:06 BlackBox ntpd[9011]: synchronized to 194.97.156.5, stratum 2

Apr 10 15:40:05 BlackBox snmpd[9421]: Received SNMP packet(s) from UDP: [127.0.0.1]:33178

Apr 10 15:45:05 BlackBox snmpd[9421]: Received SNMP packet(s) from UDP: [127.0.0.1]:33179

Apr 10 15:50:04 BlackBox snmpd[9421]: Received SNMP packet(s) from UDP: [127.0.0.1]:33180

Apr 10 15:55:04 BlackBox snmpd[9421]: Received SNMP packet(s) from UDP: [127.0.0.1]:33181

Apr 10 16:00:04 BlackBox snmpd[9421]: Received SNMP packet(s) from UDP: [127.0.0.1]:33182

Apr 10 16:05:04 BlackBox snmpd[9421]: Received SNMP packet(s) from UDP: [127.0.0.1]:33183

Apr 10 16:10:05 BlackBox snmpd[9421]: Received SNMP packet(s) from UDP: [127.0.0.1]:33184

Apr 10 16:11:09 BlackBox wifi0: ath_chan_set: unable to reset channel 2 (2417 MHz) flags 0xc0 'Hardware didn't respond as expected' (HAL status 3)

Apr 10 16:15:05 BlackBox snmpd[9421]: Received SNMP packet(s) from UDP: [127.0.0.1]:33186

Apr 10 16:15:05 BlackBox wifi0: ath_chan_set: unable to reset channel 2 (2417 MHz) flags 0xc0 'Hardware didn't respond as expected' (HAL status 3)

Apr 10 16:20:05 BlackBox snmpd[9421]: Received SNMP packet(s) from UDP: [127.0.0.1]:33187

Apr 10 16:25:04 BlackBox snmpd[9421]: Received SNMP packet(s) from UDP: [127.0.0.1]:33188

Apr 10 16:30:04 BlackBox snmpd[9421]: Received SNMP packet(s) from UDP: [127.0.0.1]:33189

Apr 10 16:35:04 BlackBox snmpd[9421]: Received SNMP packet(s) from UDP: [127.0.0.1]:33190

Apr 10 16:40:04 BlackBox snmpd[9421]: Received SNMP packet(s) from UDP: [127.0.0.1]:33191

Apr 10 18:19:10 BlackBox syslog-ng[7205]: syslog-ng version 1.6.12 starting

Apr 10 18:19:10 BlackBox syslog-ng[7205]: Changing permissions on special file /dev/tty12

```

Erst 2 Stunden später habe ich die Kiste manuell resettet ...

Das selbe ist auch hier passiert:

Mitten in der Nacht!

```
Apr  8 23:26:03 BlackBox dhcpd: DHCPACK on 192.168.0.89 to 00:40:05:8c:b3:ba via 192.168.0.1

Apr  8 23:27:14 BlackBox smbd_vscan-clamav[15578]: samba-vscan (vscan-clamav 0.3.6b) registered (Samba 3.0), (c) by Rainer Link, OpenAntiVirus.org

Apr  8 23:27:14 BlackBox smbd_vscan-clamav[15578]: samba-vscan (vscan-clamav 0.3.6b) connected (Samba 3.0), (c) by Rainer Link, OpenAntiVirus.org

Apr  8 23:27:14 BlackBox smbd_vscan-clamav[15578]: INFO: connect to service IPC$ by user nobody

Apr  8 23:27:14 BlackBox smbd_vscan-clamav[15578]: INFO: disconnected

Apr  8 23:30:04 BlackBox snmpd[10659]: Received SNMP packet(s) from UDP: [127.0.0.1]:32845

Apr  8 23:35:04 BlackBox snmpd[10659]: Received SNMP packet(s) from UDP: [127.0.0.1]:32846

Apr  8 23:40:05 BlackBox snmpd[10659]: Received SNMP packet(s) from UDP: [127.0.0.1]:32847

Apr  8 23:40:18 BlackBox smartd[10596]: Device: /dev/sda, SMART Usage Attribute: 194 Temperature_Celsius changed from 102 to 103

Apr  8 23:45:04 BlackBox snmpd[10659]: Received SNMP packet(s) from UDP: [127.0.0.1]:32848

Apr  8 23:50:04 BlackBox snmpd[10659]: Received SNMP packet(s) from UDP: [127.0.0.1]:32849

Apr  8 23:54:11 BlackBox wifi0: ath_chan_set: unable to reset channel 2 (2417 MHz) flags 0xc0 'Hardware didn't respond as expected' (HAL status 3)

Apr  8 23:55:04 BlackBox snmpd[10659]: Received SNMP packet(s) from UDP: [127.0.0.1]:32850

Apr  8 23:57:16 BlackBox wifi0: ath_chan_set: unable to reset channel 4 (2427 MHz) flags 0xc0 'Hardware didn't respond as expected' (HAL status 3)

Apr  8 23:59:16 BlackBox smbd_vscan-clamav[15964]: samba-vscan (vscan-clamav 0.3.6b) registered (Samba 3.0), (c) by Rainer Link, OpenAntiVirus.org

Apr  8 23:59:16 BlackBox smbd_vscan-clamav[15964]: samba-vscan (vscan-clamav 0.3.6b) connected (Samba 3.0), (c) by Rainer Link, OpenAntiVirus.org

Apr  8 23:59:16 BlackBox smbd_vscan-clamav[15964]: INFO: connect to service IPC$ by user nobody

Apr  8 23:59:16 BlackBox smbd_vscan-clamav[15964]: INFO: disconnected

Apr  9 00:00:05 BlackBox snmpd[10659]: Received SNMP packet(s) from UDP: [127.0.0.1]:32851

Apr  9 00:05:04 BlackBox snmpd[10659]: Received SNMP packet(s) from UDP: [127.0.0.1]:32852

Apr  9 12:06:06 BlackBox syslog-ng[7204]: syslog-ng version 1.6.12 starting

Apr  9 12:06:06 BlackBox syslog-ng[7204]: Changing permissions on special file /dev/tty12

```

So, was ist das also? Normal ist das nicht  :Sad: 

emerge --info

```
BlackBox postfix # emerge --info

Portage 2.1.2.3 (default-linux/x86/2006.1/server, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.5-r1, 2.6.20-gentoo-r5 i586)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.20-gentoo-r5 i586 Geode(TM) Integrated Processor by AMD PCS

Gentoo Base System release 1.12.10

Timestamp of tree: Tue, 10 Apr 2007 18:20:01 +0000

ccache version 2.4 [enabled]

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r5

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r6

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.61

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.17

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.15-r1

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.23b

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.20-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86 ~x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i586-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=k6-2 -Os -mmmx -m3dnow -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -mfpmath=387"

CHOST="i586-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /var/bind"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/gconf /etc/php/apache1-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/splash /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=k6-2 -Os -mmmx -m3dnow -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -mfpmath=387 -fvisibility-inlines-hidden"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS=""

FEATURES="ccache distlocks metadata-transfer parallel-fetch sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://pandemonium.tiscali.de/pub/gentoo/"

LANG="de_DE.utf8"

LC_ALL="de_DE.utf8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="de"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS="--exclude-from=/etc/portage/rsync_excludes"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --filter=H_**/files/digest-*"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/portage/local"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.de.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X acpi alsa apache2 berkdb bzip2 caps cdinstall clamav crypt cups dedicated ftp gd gpm iconv imap jabber java javascript jpeg jpeg2k mbox mmx mp3 mysql mysqli ncurses nls nptl odbc offensive pam pcre php png readline samba sasl session slang snmp spell ssl symlink tcpd threads tiff truetype unicode usb vhosts x86 xinetd xml zlib" ALSA_CARDS="cs5535audio" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="de" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="cyrix fbdev nsc v4l vesa vga"

Unset:  CTARGET, INSTALL_MASK, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS

```

Last edited by ConiKost on Sat Apr 14, 2007 6:39 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## schotter

Ich hab auch eine Kiste die andauernd freezt. Da weiß ich aber, dass der RAM kaputt ist, folglich wundert's mich kaum. Kannst du Hardware-Macken und Überhitzung ausschließen?

----------

## ConiKost

Hmm, also das Ding ist Embedded, nen 500MHz Geode passiv ... ich glaube kaum, dass das ding zu heiß wird ...

memtest86 liefert nach 5 stunden keine errors ...

----------

## Finswimmer

Nach dem Freeze: Siehst du da Kernel Panics?

----------

## ConiKost

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> Nach dem Freeze: Siehst du da Kernel Panics?

 

Hi, eben nicht ... ich sehe nur meinen Loginscreen via TFT ...

in den Logs konnte ich nichts wegen Kernel Panic oder ähnlichen finden ...

----------

## Finswimmer

Hmm. Dass in den Logs nichts steht kann gut sein, denn wenn z.B. das IDE Modul Probleme macht, kann auch nichts mehr geschrieben werden.

Du könntest mal schauen, ob die SysRQ Tasten noch funktionieren.

Tobi

----------

## ConiKost

Was sind die SysRQ Tasten?

Nun, wenn der Server gefreezed hatte, ging garnix mehr. Nichtmal ne externe Tastatur oder so ... alles steht still ...

----------

## Finswimmer

http://www.pro-linux.de/news/2002/0019.html

----------

## ConiKost

WoW ... nettes Feature ... gleich ma einbauen ...

----------

## ConiKost

So, eben ist wieder die Kiste abgeschmiert ... WTF?

Also dieses Problem war definitiv vorher nicht da ...

```
Apr 11 16:32:14 BlackBox wifi0: ath_chan_set: unable to reset channel 2 (2417 MHz) flags 0xc0 'Hardware didn't respond as expected' (HAL status 3)

Apr 11 16:35:05 BlackBox snmpd[9425]: Received SNMP packet(s) from UDP: [127.0.0.1]:33136

Apr 11 16:40:04 BlackBox snmpd[9425]: Received SNMP packet(s) from UDP: [127.0.0.1]:33137

Apr 11 16:40:16 BlackBox wifi0: ath_chan_set: unable to reset channel 2 (2417 MHz) flags 0xc0 'Hardware didn't respond as expected' (HAL status 3)

Apr 11 16:45:04 BlackBox snmpd[9425]: Received SNMP packet(s) from UDP: [127.0.0.1]:33139

Apr 11 16:45:04 BlackBox snmpd[9425]: Received SNMP packet(s) from UDP: [127.0.0.1]:33140

Apr 11 16:50:05 BlackBox snmpd[9425]: Received SNMP packet(s) from UDP: [127.0.0.1]:33141

Apr 11 16:51:49 BlackBox wifi0: rx FIFO overrun; resetting

Apr 11 16:51:49 BlackBox wifi0: ath_reset: unable to reset hardware: 'Hardware didn't respond as expected' (HAL status 3)

Apr 11 16:55:04 BlackBox snmpd[9425]: Received SNMP packet(s) from UDP: [127.0.0.1]:33142

Apr 11 16:59:00 BlackBox wifi0: ath_chan_set: unable to reset channel 2 (2417 MHz) flags 0xc0 'Hardware didn't respond as expected' (HAL status 3)

Apr 11 17:00:04 BlackBox snmpd[9425]: Received SNMP packet(s) from UDP: [127.0.0.1]:33144

Apr 11 18:14:11 BlackBox syslog-ng[7238]: syslog-ng version 1.6.12 starting

Apr 11 18:14:11 BlackBox syslog-ng[7238]: Changing permissions on special file /dev/tty12

Apr 11 18:14:11 BlackBox I/O)

Apr 11 18:14:11 BlackBox 0000:00:0f.2: cannot adjust BAR1 (not I/O)

Apr 11 18:14:11 BlackBox 0000:00:0f.2: cannot adjust BAR2 (not I/O)

Apr 11 18:14:11 BlackBox 0000:00:0f.2: cannot adjust BAR3 (not I/O)

Apr 11 18:14:11 BlackBox ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

Apr 11 18:14:11 BlackBox Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

Apr 11 18:14:11 BlackBox pnp: PnP ACPI init

Apr 11 18:14:11 BlackBox pnp: PnP ACPI: found 12 devices

Apr 11 18:14:11 BlackBox SCSI subsystem initialized

Apr 11 18:14:11 BlackBox libata version 2.00 loaded.

```

Leider hatte ich noch die Keys nicht eingebaut ... sind aber nun drin ... sollte also es krachen kann ich es ja mal prüfen ...

----------

## m.b.j.

```
Hardware did not respond as expected... oder so im kernel log
```

Das hatte ich auch als ich an einem ahteros chipsatz (WLAN) zuviel gemacht habe...

airodump + aireplay. Versuch mal Wlan abzustellen und schau ob es wieder passiert.

Oder schau mal ob du einen neuen madwifi??? treiber bekommst.

----------

## ConiKost

Danke!

Das wars  :Smile:  Das WLAN war schuld ... nach deaktivierung der Karte gibts keine Freezes mehr!

----------

